
The Tech Monsters - RickJWagner
https://www.tabletmag.com/sections/news/articles/the-tech-monsters
======
brudgers
_Here it is important to distinguish tech firms that have grown while pursuing
their core businesses—Google in the search business, for example_

Advertising is Google's core business. Search is the way Google web scaled
traditional focus groups.

